# Night stop



## Free (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi every one,
For 3 last nights, over night, desktop just stoped working, if I come in morning, move mouse, screen shows, every thing good, but I can't press any thing, just mouse moving and nothing more =\
I logged in via SSH, and I looked at top, Xorg loaded system 96-100 %.
What could it be ? =\


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2009)

Searching neadle in haystack.


----------



## Free (Aug 22, 2009)

> Searching neadle in haystack.


Well, what do you want me to do ?
Shutdown pc and never tern it on ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 22, 2009)

Screeensaver? Suspend/hibernate settings? BIOS power saving settings, spindown, etc?


----------



## Free (Aug 22, 2009)

And if I am somewhere for like an houre & than come back, move mouse & move mouse, it's all goof O_O


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2009)

It can be software failure as well as hardware failure....
take a look at logs, perhaps they show you something


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 22, 2009)

"And if so" ?

Repeating the symptoms doesn't do much. Looking into suggestions might.


----------



## Free (Aug 22, 2009)

```
more Xorg.1.log.old | grep EE
```



> (EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)
> (EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap



What other log's should I look for ?



> DutchDaemon


Sorry for my bad english =\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not about your English, it's about the suggestions about BIOS, screensaver, etc. Look into those.


----------

